# hdtv signal problems or tv



## makoman (Jan 22, 2007)

i recently bought a samsung dlp hls6188w. and got set up with dtv. my non hd channals suck lots of compression or blurring when things move. ive had dtv out and they replaced everything. still no help. samsung wants me to ship the tv back to one of there repair facilities. so my tv could be gone for weeks. im just still trying to figure out if its a dtv problem and if so there would be no need in shipping my tv out. ive read simalar post that talk about this problem. but mine is so bad even the hd channels do this to some extent. dtv repair jockeys tell me that just what you get when you buy a 61" set. but im not buying that. so i am trying to figure out the best move. do i ship the set off for weeks and hope that it is a tv issue.(bye the way this is the second set they sent me same problems & dvd's seem to work fine unless its an older one)> or wait out dtv and see if they get better software or recievers. or just switch everything over to dishnetwork live without sunday ticket and hope that that works;. help


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Instead of sending it in for repair, have the retailer you bought it from replace it. I would never repair a new TV - get it replaced if it is the problem.

Digital displays are worse for SD programming than traditional displays, but the HD should be breathtaking.

Do you have an outdoor antenna to pick up OTA signals?

The 1080p dlp should give you a super picture.

If OTA is good, I would lean toward problems with DTV.

Blurring and compression sound more like satellite problems rather than TV problems.

Check out the OTA signal, you are 45 miles from most towers.


----------



## makoman (Jan 22, 2007)

that was one idea i had as you could see in my other post. get a ota antenna and see if i still have any picture issues. the set has been replaced by samsung once. same problem. i guess if i try ota signal and dont have any issues. can i solve my problem then by switching to dishnetwork?


----------

